# Best $1,000 wheel upgrade?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cervelo RS with R500 wheels. I keep reading about wheel upgrades. What would be the best upgrade recommendation if I was to spend $700-1,000?
I am a casual rider that likes to go as fast as possible while I ride.I am working towards my first century. I typically ride 3 times a week for 2+ hours and try to average 20MPH.
I am 6'1" and 195lbs.
Thanks


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Depends what you plan to do with them but for the money it's hard to beat the Dura-Ace C24's, definitely a nice wheelset and strong as.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

HED Ardennes LT...after you lose 5 lb.


----------



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

*Sale Ends Today-Zipp 101's*

See below, get Zipp 101's for under $1K shipped to your door. The sale ends today.


Folks,

25% off this weekend and Monday. Use code MEMDAY2012

Bicycle Outfitters Indy

Bicycle Outfitters Indy


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

looigi said:


> HED Ardennes LT...after you lose 5 lb.


There is also the lower priced Handspun version of the Ardennes. Any bike shop that uses QBP as a supplier can order them. Handspun also does custom builds.

Handspun Products
Handspun Products


----------



## crusty3764 (Feb 18, 2009)

Take a look at ROL wheels. 
Good reviews. Good response to customer questions/problems.
I've heard very good things from local (Austin) riders using his wheels.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Light or Aero ... at this price pick one :thumbsup:

2012 Shimano Dura-Ace WH -7900 24mm Clincher Wheelset - Competitive Cyclist
Actual Weight: 1452 g 
Regular $1,300.00 
*Sale $1,040.00 *









2011 HED Jet 9 Clincher Wheelset - Competitive Cyclist
Weight: 1987 g 
Regular $1,700.00 
*Sale $1,150.00 *


----------



## nettles503 (Dec 11, 2011)

Campag Neutrons.


----------



## BigDaddy (May 10, 2004)

Check out this thread: 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/new-boyd-vitesse-wheels-28mm-x-23mm-273989.html

Then the Boyd website: 
Boyd Cycling - High Performance Wheels You Can Afford


----------



## Rustyrus (Nov 21, 2011)

Shimano Dura Ace C24 TL.....

If I could only ride one wheel this would be the one......No where can you find anyone that can say a bad word about them.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

edited


----------



## dr. locktopus (May 12, 2010)

Department of Goods has the Reynolds DV3K on for $800 or so.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm contemplating the Rolf Vigor Alpha as my next set. Should be as durable as my current Echelons, but lighter and wider rims.


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

If you are willing to go tubular, take a look at the REV-50s from revolution wheelworks -- $960. There's also similar offerings by Boyd Cycling, Williams Cycling, ROL wheels -- all custom wheelbuilders.

If you're working to your first century, you'll gain the most tangible benefit from aero wheels -- should make a big difference over 5 hours!


----------



## BWWpat (Dec 17, 2009)

So it looks like you are looking for a light weight durable set for your century ride?
I have an opinion, but it would be completely biased. If you are interested feel free to PM me and we can discuss some options.

-Pat


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Boyd Vitesse !!!!!! For the money you cannot beat them.....


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

greg12666 said:


> Boyd Vitesse !!!!!! For the money you cannot beat them.....


I love a challenge.

Boyd Vitesse, 24/28, CX-Ray, 1522g, 28x23mm rim. $570. $25 shipping.

BWW Pure Race Superlight, 24/28, CX-Ray, 1435g, 27x19mm rim. $549. Free shipping.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

I must say if you would like to save some money and have a great ride I would go with Shimano Ultegra wh-6700 wheels. I have tried a few of the other sets listed in the above posts (aside from the Dura-Ace) and hands down loved these Ultegras better! I even like them much better than my 2012 ZIPP 101's too.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Arent the ultegra C24's basically the same wheel as the DA c24's? They're about half the price too.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

A coach. Sorry, feeling snarky today. If you want performance improvements, look to yourself. New wheels, etc. will only give you a fraction of the improvement improving your engine will.


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> I love a challenge.
> 
> Boyd Vitesse, 24/28, CX-Ray, 1522g, 28x23mm rim. $570. $25 shipping.
> 
> BWW Pure Race Superlight, 24/28, CX-Ray, 1435g, 27x19mm rim. $549. Free shipping.


I'd call this comparison a wash considering the Vitesse is a wider rim.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Imaking20 said:


> I'd call this comparison a wash considering the Vitesse is a wider rim.


That depends on the purchaser's priorities.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Roadone said:


> I must say if you would like to save some money and have a great ride I would go with Shimano Ultegra wh-6700 wheels.
> I have tried a few of the other sets listed in the above posts (aside from the Dura-Ace) and hands down loved these Ultegras better!
> I even like them much better than my 2012 ZIPP 101's too.


I agree ... :thumbsup:

2012 Shimano Ultegra WH-6700 Tubeless Wheelset - Competitive Cyclist
Actual Weight: 1680 g 
Regular $650.00 
*Sale $520.00 *


----------



## givethepigeye (Aug 23, 2009)

skepticman said:


> There is also the lower priced Handspun version of the Ardennes. Any bike shop that uses QBP as a supplier can order them. Handspun also does custom builds.
> 
> Handspun Products
> Handspun Products


My HED Belgiums w/ King R45's where less than $1k built up.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

dr. locktopus said:


> Department of Goods has the Reynolds DV3K on for $800 or so.


Another great wheelset if you want carbon for low cost ... :thumbsup:

Reynolds DV3K Wheelset - Clincher from Departmentofgoods.com
50% OFF Retail: $1,799.95
*Sale $899.98*


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Cervelo specs some raggy wheels compared to the other quality components. I think for you getting a new wheelset might encourage you to ride more which would help you drop some weight and get faster at the same time. Win - Win. So by all means do it. You got my vote.

As far as factory options you have the Shimanos (Ultegras, RS80 C24, and Dura Ace C24s) and from Fulcrum (0,1,2,3 etc) all of which are very nice ranging in different price tiers. These two manufactures generally have the least problems and most satisfied end users in my experience.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

krisdrum said:


> A coach. Sorry, feeling snarky today. If you want performance improvements, look to yourself. New wheels, etc. will only give you a fraction of the improvement improving your engine will.



Snarky,I figured I would do both - work on myself while rolling around on a nice set of wheels! I keep reading that wheels are the single biggest improvement you can make. 1lb or so is supposed to make a bigger difference on the wheel than on the bike??


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Donn12 said:


> I keep reading that wheels are the single biggest improvement you can make.


Nope, tires are.



> 1lb or so is supposed to make a bigger difference on the wheel than on the bike??


Oh here we go AGAIN. I'm outta here >>>>>>>


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> Nope, tires are.
> 
> 
> Oh here we go AGAIN. I'm outta here >>>>>>>


Mike T, I am intrigued by the tire vs wheel comment but I am going to do some research before I go asking a bunch of idiot level questions. or a thread about the best set of $1,000 tires


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Donn12 said:


> Mike T, I am intrigued by the tire vs wheel comment but I am going to do some research before I go asking a bunch of idiot level questions. or a thread about the best set of $1,000 tires


Ahh there are no "idiot level" questions but there are repetitive ones that keep cropping up. And the debate resumes once again...............


----------



## rayovolks (Dec 13, 2007)

go custom from Justin at Luxe Wheelworks


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I went with C24s....awesome


----------



## Dg designs (Jun 24, 2012)

I am in the same boat at 205 lbs. do you find them stiff enough? I am also riding a Shimano 500 right now.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Very stiff. Two things sold me on these wheels
1 - there is no weight limit so that tells me they are very well built
2- I have never read anything bad about them anywhere


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Dg designs said:


> I am in the same boat at 205 lbs. do you find them stiff enough? I am also riding a Shimano 500 right now.


at 155 lbs, I'm not in your wt class, but my C24s seem pretty damn solid.

get a set, you'll have no problems selling them if they don't work out.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

flatsix911 said:


> Another great wheelset if you want carbon for low cost ... :thumbsup:
> 
> Reynolds DV3K Wheelset - Clincher from Departmentofgoods.com
> 50% OFF Retail: $1,799.95
> *Sale $899.98*


I have the DV3Ks and tehy are pretty good. I weight 155 and no real braking/overheating problems so far. I've done quite a few steep descents (18-20% grades) and took them on rides they told you not to use them on.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is another Black Friday Deal - Expires Midnight 11/26/12 
*Vuelta Carbon Clincher 50mm Wheelset $499*
 Save up to 60% off new wheelsets


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey, I just went tubeless and love it. Had DA 1380 and had to run 120 psi so I did not pinch flat. ( I am 210 lbs) Have 2010 Bontrager RXL's on my single speed and they out roll the DA's on the bike and in the rack by about 20 seconds. So, I have been tubeless on my mountain bike since 2004 and never flat. I am now on the 2013 Bontrager tubeless RXL's I can run 90 psi with no flats and the ride is a lot smoother.


----------



## drewPjohnson (May 29, 2011)

If you watch Nashbar and Performance you can get a pair of Easton EC90 Aeros for about 900


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I'd say Shimano are the best at almost any price range.

Ultegra $419.
Shimano WH6700 Ultegra Tubeless Wheelset > Components > Wheel Goods > Road and Cross Wheels | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

Dura-Ace rims on Ultegra hubs. $600.
Shimano WH-RS80 C24 Carbon Wheels > Components > Wheel Goods > Road and Cross Wheels | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

I've seen the old Dura-Ace for 1000 bucks. Look around for them.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

limba said:


> I'd say Shimano are the best at almost any price range.
> 
> Ultegra $419.
> Shimano WH6700 Ultegra Tubeless Wheelset > Components > Wheel Goods > Road and Cross Wheels | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
> ...


Just go to CRC, ultegra's are 330...

I was going to get C24 but now I am torn between C24 and C35 (wondering if I the 500$ difference is worth it for me !!)


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Half price sale at Competitive Cyclist on Reynold Wheels :thumbsup:

12days - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

flatsix911 said:


> I agree ... :thumbsup:
> 
> 2012 Shimano Ultegra WH-6700 Tubeless Wheelset - Competitive Cyclist
> Actual Weight: 1680 g
> ...


Why not American Classic, and save 500g?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

flatsix911 said:


> Half price sale at Competitive Cyclist on Reynold Wheels :thumbsup:
> 
> 12days - Competitive Cyclist


Definately that, Reynolds 50% off.

but here's a cheap american classic. 420 aero 3 in either black or white.

XXcycle - Alu Wheel American Classic - 420 Aero 3 Black Wheel set - en


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Donn12 said:


> Very stiff. Two things sold me on these wheels
> 1 - there is no weight limit so that tells me they are very well built
> 2- I have never read anything bad about them anywhere



did you buy Dura ace c24 or RS80 C24?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

echo7 said:


> did you buy Dura ace c24 or RS80 C24?


Dura Ace


----------

